# Las Vegas



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'll be invading Las Vegas, NV, not NM, in September.

I'll be there 9/2, checking out 9/6. Staying at the Excalibur, no plans yet. Make me some plans!


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Wacco said:


> I'll be invading Las Vegas, NV, not NM, in September.
> 
> I'll be there 9/2, checking out 9/6. Staying at the Excalibur, no plans yet. Make me some plans!


pm me for my # anytime, look for the Hemingway's shop in Places to smoke here, Awesome prices great lounge as stated before, you really feel comfortable and at home there. We can stay as late as people are there and remain "open" or close at normal time ( 6/7) and keep the remainder of the time a private party" etc.
i can try to plan one if you'd like just chose a date. Livewire, Shrtct, and scottishsmoker are the ones i personally know here as of now, so they may be interested-
keep me posted


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

I'm wide open for suggestions. You fellers decide, as I've never been to Vegas. Any day/time is just fine with me. You guys probably have one of those j-o-b things.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Wacco said:


> I'm wide open for suggestions. You fellers decide, as I've never been to Vegas. Any day/time is just fine with me. You guys probably have one of those j-o-b things.


lol.. my JOB thingy consists of Smoking the best cigars sitting in a lounge, and watching food network, when not helping customers.. Yep Hemingways Rules!
-pm your # ill plan something


----------

